# Proposed sideboard. Thoughts



## flanajb (16 Jan 2012)

I have designed this piece which I intend to construct from maple (carcass), walnut (stand and inlay around doors) and poplar burr veneer.

Interested to get peoples thoughts on this.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6710262295/


----------



## MickCheese (16 Jan 2012)

flanajb":2exp6ifb said:


> I have designed this piece which I intend to construct from maple (carcass), walnut (stand and inlay around doors) and poplar burr veneer.
> 
> Interested to get peoples thoughts on this.



Bit of a problem there? I think you need a URL not an IMG tag.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6710262295/

Mick


----------



## flanajb (16 Jan 2012)

MickCheese":36tgj4lw said:


> flanajb":36tgj4lw said:
> 
> 
> > I have designed this piece which I intend to construct from maple (carcass), walnut (stand and inlay around doors) and poplar burr veneer.
> ...


Thanks. The flickr image tag would not work so I changed it to a URL


----------



## marcros (16 Jan 2012)

i love it. bit of a 1920's feel to it.


----------



## flanajb (16 Jan 2012)

marcros":jtf1l6b4 said:


> i love it. bit of a 1920's feel to it.


I am looking forward to making it. The Wife will hate it though :lol:


----------



## Modernist (16 Jan 2012)

I like it very much. I'm not sure about the mould on the plinth. Maybe plain to maintain the contrast with the impact of the main cabinet.

Very nice. You may have a problem finding a non-yellowing finish.


----------



## jasonB (17 Jan 2012)

Only thing I'm not keen on is the exposed sliding dovetails, I would stop them short of the front so the edge of the top & bottom carries straight through.

Might also lift the carcase off the legs slightly to make it a bit lighter looking.

J


----------



## flanajb (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

Finish - Planning on using morells water based laquer. Will bring out the grain of the poplar burr very nicely.

Jason - I agree that lifting the carcass off the legs will make it look lighter. Good idea

Undecided on whether to have a visible sliding dovetail or not. I do like them, but that is most likely because my Leigh dovetail jig is arriving tomorrow and I am keen to put it to good use. The cabinet sides will be done with half blind dovetails.


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

If you dont mind me adding my twopenneth my only concern regarding your design would be having all the drawers the same depth.

If you make it like this when finished it will appear (trick of the eye) that the bottom drawer is shallower than the top drawer, you want to stagger the depths slightly bottom drawer deepest and top drawer narrowest etc.

Rog


----------



## flanajb (17 Jan 2012)

Dodge":2nh3is5t said:


> If you dont mind me adding my twopenneth my only concern regarding your design would be having all the drawers the same depth.
> 
> If you make it like this when finished it will appear (trick of the eye) that the bottom drawer is shallower than the top drawer, you want to stagger the depths slightly bottom drawer deepest and top drawer narrowest etc.
> 
> Rog


Hi Rog, thanks for your comments. Is there a formula you can use to adjust draw heights according to the height of the unit so that they appear equal width when viewed from a standing position?


----------



## jasonB (17 Jan 2012)

There is a way to get the progression of sizes by using a compass, I'll see if I can find an illustration if not I'll sketch it out. Can you give a height of teh carcase and draw width.

As a rule of thum keep the centre draw as drawn, make the top 15mm smaller and the bottom 15mm bigger for three draws. I used a similar principal on teh folowing two

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v156/ ... /ppg09.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v156/ ... /bill1.jpg

J


----------



## flanajb (17 Jan 2012)

jasonB":54n9rlpv said:


> There is a way to get the progression of sizes by using a compass, I'll see if I can find an illustration if not I'll sketch it out. Can you give a height of teh carcase and draw width.
> 
> As a rule of thum keep the centre draw as drawn, make the top 15mm smaller and the bottom 15mm bigger for three draws. I used a similar principal on teh folowing two
> 
> ...


The overall height is 900mm with the carcass being 700mm. Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2012)

I constructed something to demonstrate the apparent height of the drawers compared to the actual height.





From the viewpoint I selected--about my eye height--and a given distance from the piece, the apparent difference in height between the top and bottom drawers is less than 25mm. In reality there's about 80mm difference.


----------



## Modernist (17 Jan 2012)

flanajb":3mcpshxq said:


> I do like them, but that is most likely because my Leigh dovetail jig is arriving tomorrow and I am keen to put it to good use. The cabinet sides will be done with half blind dovetails.



Jig left this morning  thanks


----------



## marcros (17 Jan 2012)

you can do a stopped sliding dovetail on the leigh jig cant you? Obviously stopped at one end only


----------



## jasonB (17 Jan 2012)

Yes easy to do stopped DT on the Leigh or just route it right through and use the veneer to cover the end.

J


----------



## flanajb (17 Jan 2012)

jasonB":33dtq7yd said:


> Yes easy to do stopped DT on the Leigh or just route it right through and use the veneer to cover the end.
> 
> J


Only solid maple for this carcass. None of that mdf stuff!

Maybe that is rather extravagant, but as I am using blind dovetails to build the carcass I don't know how else I could do it?


----------

